

Show HN: ClickSend - Stream files to Android via WiFi with two clicks - unbehagen
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.timtips.clicksend

======
unbehagen
Here's the technical background: ClickSend consists of an Android App and a
Java server. Both register with a Google App Engine backend. If you send a
file to the Android App, the Java server opens an HTTP server, generates a
random URL for the file and sends this as a push notification (GCM) to your
Android device, along with all IP adresses of the server. The client is
triggered by the notification and tries to reach the server on all IP adresses
and opens the URL. This allows for direct streaming of multimedia content
(player App needed) or downloading. The data never passes through our servers,
so it only works if server and client are connected to the same network. We
are currently preparing to launch this so all feedback is appreciated.

